# Maybe a new pen kit source



## Woodguy95 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok so I've been looking thru the forum and I've seen a mention of this website (can't remember where): PenkitsMall.com at first it kind of smelt funny to me but 've decided to give it a go as their prices are pretty darn cheap. I am just making a small order to see the quality of the kits and if they do come  I'll post another thread if and when I recieve them to tell you if it's worth it or not


----------



## Monty (Dec 29, 2015)

That's Rizheng's new web site.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 29, 2015)

Not a new source but just a new or another website for them. Some of the same China made kits sold by several other US suppliers.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 29, 2015)

Requires 'login'.....ouch.




Scott (please sell my info) B


----------



## Woodguy95 (Dec 29, 2015)

At least for me it is a new pen source their prices are pretty cheap comparatively to PSI or other websites and if it's the same quality then I'll buy my pen kits from them now. 

For the login part it's pretty simple you just create an account which you can do in about 30 secs


----------



## lorbay (Dec 29, 2015)

Just be careful when buying on their new website as they offer an extra discount. They do do this but they also charge you an extra $16.00 for what I have no idea as it lost in translation in their emails. But after all is said and done they give it back as a credit on your next order.  I have been dealing with them for a few years now and I do like their new website a lot better. I just got a 200 pen order. Also whatch the DHL charges. It's right up there.  I was dealing more with the US suppliers but our dollar sucks right now. After al was said and done it was almost $3.50 a kit cheaper than any other suppliers.  Good luck. 
Lin


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't mind providing an email address to view but the rest of the info they want just to look is a bit much.  My website gives me 500 email addresses so every forum or site that needs an email gets a new one.  I start getting spam to one I delete it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 29, 2015)

lorbay said:


> Just be careful when buying on their new website as they offer an extra discount. They do do this but they also charge you an extra $16.00 for what I have no idea as it lost in translation in their emails. But after all is said and done they give it back as a credit on your next order.  I have been dealing with them for a few years now and I do like their new website a lot better. I just got a 200 pen order. Also whatch the DHL charges. It's right up there.  I was dealing more with the US suppliers but our dollar sucks right now. After al was said and done it was almost $3.50 a kit cheaper than any other suppliers.  Good luck.
> Lin


Shipping is a profit center for Rizheng and they are changing focus to retail rather than wholesale which was their bread and butter for years.


----------



## Woodguy95 (Dec 30, 2015)

Rick_G said:


> Don't mind providing an email address to view but the rest of the info they want just to look is a bit much.  My website gives me 500 email addresses so every forum or site that needs an email gets a new one.  I start getting spam to one I delete it.



For the website part I don't have any so I just wrote none and it worked


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 30, 2015)

So does Rizheng really make the bolt action and Vertex kits as seen on the PSI website?  Or are these copies and the original supplier of these two kits is someone else?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2015)

The bolt action is a copy.  I don't know about many of the other styles.
The sierra is also a copy, NOT the same as Berea.


----------



## Woodguy95 (Dec 30, 2015)

brownsfn2 said:


> So does Rizheng really make the bolt action and Vertex kits as seen on the PSI website?  Or are these copies and the original supplier of these two kits is someone else?



I didn't purchase any vertex kits but I did purchase some bolt action kits I'll tell you as soon as I recieve them if it's the same quality or not


----------



## PenPal (Dec 30, 2015)

Ritz Heng is not new but goes back a long way watch their freight and definitions of by air I found forever ago that meant air mail not air freight, so long ago speaking on the phone establish contact with a person who not only speaks english but has comprehension vital.

Peter


----------



## longbeard (Dec 30, 2015)

Not to bust your bubble on the "bolt" but you get what you pay for with those. The slide is ruff. The clip has only 1 cut out spot to fit.  The coupling for the finial (primer end) will more than likely will need epoxy to secure it from being pulled out.
In short, save your money and buy the real thing from "OUR" vendors. JMO of them.


Harry


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 30, 2015)

brownsfn2 said:


> So does Rizheng really make the bolt action and Vertex kits as seen on the PSI website?  Or are these copies and the original supplier of these two kits is someone else?


Rizheng is not the source of PSI bolt action or Vertex kits. PSI's version of those kits are made in Taiwan.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 30, 2015)

PenPal said:


> Ritz Heng is not new but goes back a long way watch their freight and definitions of by air I found forever ago that meant air mail not air freight, so long ago speaking on the phone establish contact with a person who not only speaks english but has comprehension vital.
> 
> Peter


They will ship air freight if you specify it --- unless it is a very large order or you have a regular association with someone at the airport it is a pain in the tail to get it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 30, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> The bolt action is a copy.  I don't know about many of the other styles.
> The sierra is also a copy, NOT the same as Berea.


Most of their kits are copies although I think they did provide a couple of the larger vendors some things.  They will custom make kits if you want them to and they will provide them just to the buyer if you pay them a fee....but they will also copy them with a minor change and add them to their inventory.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 30, 2015)

longbeard said:


> Not to bust your bubble on the "bolt" but you get what you pay for with those. The slide is ruff. The clip has only 1 cut out spot to fit.  The coupling for the finial (primer end) will more than likely will need epoxy to secure it from being pulled out.
> In short, save your money and buy the real thing from "OUR" vendors. JMO of them.
> 
> 
> Harry


I can't speak for the bolt action kits, which I believe put you in violation of PSI's patent if you import to the USA...but in general Rizheng kits don't suffer much on quality anymore.  I've had quality issues with them on custom kits, but they usually don't reach the end user.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Dec 31, 2015)

So, I set up an account with them which took 48 hrs to approve.  Placed an order for about 15 items and a $79 total. The deal killer was shipping. They offered three options, DHL, UPS, and some other carrier I've never heard of... $43 for cheapest shipping!
Cancelled the order and wrote them a little email asking why so much for shipping.  They did have some nice non-pen items in a finish I haven't seen with my usual vendors. 
Jeff


----------



## southernclay (Dec 31, 2015)

I haven't ordered but signed up and got approved quick, about twelve hours later got an email that offered 8% off.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 31, 2015)

Skeleton2014 said:


> So, I set up an account with them which took 48 hrs to approve.  Placed an order for about 15 items and a $79 total. The deal killer was shipping. They offered three options, DHL, UPS, and some other carrier I've never heard of... $43 for cheapest shipping!
> Cancelled the order and wrote them a little email asking why so much for shipping.  They did have some nice non-pen items in a finish I haven't seen with my usual vendors.
> Jeff


Depending on the size of the order you might also get tagged for import tariff and custom payment fees.  Total order less than $400 you probably won't over that and you might get a bill from the carrier.


----------



## Woodguy95 (Dec 31, 2015)

I've made an order from them and recalculated the price per kit and compared these prices to the price I normally pay for and I ended up saving about 35-40%


----------

